# AMD sales hit 80% for mindfactory.de



## Hellfire (Oct 3, 2019)

I appreciate it is only one retailer, but a major one at that. Mindfactory, one of Germany's largest retailers have released figures (which a redit user compiled into graphs) showing a massive uplift in CPU sales for AMD with both market share exceeding 80% and sales hitting 75% for team red,

Surely this has to be a massive hit for Intel and just goes to show that Xen2, despite the issues reported with the CPU's and availability have been the success that AMD hoped for. I wonder once availability issues are solved if the numbers could creep higher.


----------



## ratirt (Oct 3, 2019)

These are very big numbers for AMD.


----------



## tvamos (Oct 3, 2019)

Amd is killing it there.



Hellfire said:


> Mindfactory, one of Germany's largest retailers have released figures



Not Mindfactory, it's reddit user that collects this data. Even says so under graphs to the left.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 3, 2019)

tvamos said:


> Amd is killing it there.
> 
> 
> 
> Not Mindfactory, it's reddit user that collects this data. Even says so under graphs to the left.



Mindfactory still had to release the figures for him to compile it, ;-) but I did edit to make it clearer ;-)


----------



## ARF (Apr 1, 2020)

Probably not a news anymore, but still - we have March 2020 data:









__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/fsjl1g


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 1, 2020)

Reality Check:

Overall - (26.9 %) https://www.cpubenchmark.net/mobile/market_share.html
Gaming Market (21.4%) - https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/processormfg/

Newegg Rankings by sales:

1.  Intel 9900k
2.  Intel 9700k
3.  Intel 9600k
4.  Intel 9400F
5.  AMD 3900X
6.  AMD 3600X
7.  AMD 3800X
8.  AMD 3200G
9.  Intel 8400
10. AMD 3950x
11.  Intel 9700F
12.  AMD 1700


----------



## ARF (Apr 1, 2020)

Amazon UK:








__





						Amazon.co.uk Best Sellers: The most popular items in CPUs
					





					www.amazon.co.uk
				




Amazon US:









						Amazon Best Sellers: Best Computer CPU Processors
					

Discover the best Computer CPU Processors in Best Sellers.  Find the top 100 most popular items in Amazon Computers & Accessories Best Sellers.



					www.amazon.com
				




Amazon DE:








__





						Amazon.de Best Sellers: The most popular items in CPUs
					

Amazon.de Best Sellers: The most popular items in CPUs



					www.amazon.de


----------



## ARF (May 3, 2020)

*Matisse paints a beautiful picture for Zen 2 and Ryzen 3000 as AMD claims 91% of Mindfactory's CPU sales for April*









						Matisse paints a beautiful picture for Zen 2 and Ryzen 3000 as AMD claims 91% of Mindfactory's CPU sales for April
					

Mindfactory’s sales data for March 2019 to April 2020 has been released and the CPU charts make for extremely grim viewing for Intel. In March of last year, Intel had a reasonable 31% of the sales share but that has now plummeted to just 9% by April this year. Clearly, the Zen 2-based Matisse...




					www.notebookcheck.net


----------



## ARF (Jun 3, 2020)

*AMD keeps its market share amid a slow Comet Lake start @ mindfactory.de May 2020*






__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AMD_Stock/comments/gv9uk0



http://imgur.com/a/71iOWIb


----------



## ARF (Jun 28, 2020)

AMD continues the market domination. 

AMD Ryzen CPUs Retain Leading DIY Market Share In Japan Despite Launch of Intel’s 10th Gen Lineup
















						AMD Ryzen CPUs Retain Leading Market Share in Japanese DIY Market Despite Intel's 10th Gen Desktop CPUs Launch
					

AMD's Ryzen CPUs continue leading the DIY CPU market share around the globe including Japan despite release of Intel's 10th Gen CPUs.




					wccftech.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi,
Not really surprising this gen amd is pretty darn good and to top it off amd flooded the markets in the US and prices are dropping lower

Intel's dripping supply releases have kept the top dogs pretty much like bigfoot sightings lol 10980xe/ 10900k
Only chips around are silly priced 8 core 9900k's for nearly the same as 10 core 10900k price tag at 529.99


----------



## Naito (Jun 28, 2020)

It just goes to show that consumers are voting with their wallets and aren't going to put up with Intel's bullying, pricing and bugs.


----------



## ARF (Jul 6, 2020)

Report for June 2020:










http://imgur.com/a/2LzqQ9g


----------



## ARF (Aug 4, 2020)

July 2020, not much changed:






http://imgur.com/a/K1kdDW0


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 4, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> Gaming Market (21.4%) - https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/processormfg/



Ah yes, Steam hardware survey, the last bastion of the Intel fan, full of Intel CPUs from crappy laptops with integrated graphics and other old low end systems which are God knows how how old.

"Gaming Market". Yeah, sure.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Aug 4, 2020)

Hardly surprising really; Outside of the 1% with no financial constraints whatsoever, the only Intel chips currently worth buying are the 10600K and the the i3-10100. The 10600K needs a premium cooler, premium RAM, and premium z-series motherboard to really shine (all of which add to the already-high cost) - so let's say that the platform costs (AIO+Z490) add $100 more to the Intel platform than to an AMD platform. Sure, you can also buy an AIO and high-end X570 board but you don't _have_ to.

The i3-10100 is a perfectly decent budget option that includes an IGP. I personally think that the i3 at up to 4.6GHz for $130 is more appealing than AMD's 3400G. It boosts higher, it costs less, and there are plenty of great low-budget Intel boards to support it.

So, outside of those two edge cases, pretty much every single Intel CPU is worse than its AMD competitor, and even then, the success of the 10600K comes with the caveat that you could basically buy a 3900X for not a lot more. No the 3900X, stock cooler, and B550 are not as good at 720p 240Hz gaming as the 10600K, and they also cost an extra ~40 over the 10600K, AIO, and Z490. But you are literally getting _twice_ the performance for anything multithreaded. Once you look at that $40 extra for a 3900X and also look at how games have shifted from "4 cores is enough for anyone" to games clearly benefitting more cores, do you really want only 6 cores for a 2020 build with 8 cores in each of the next-gen consoles? Zen2 cores, at that...


----------



## Fleetwire (Aug 4, 2020)

Advanced Market Domination


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 4, 2020)

AMD would sell even more if they could keep the 3300X in stock.


----------



## ARF (Sep 5, 2020)

August 2020 - still very strong market domination for AMD.

AMD keeps its lead, ASP approaches that of Intel @ mindfactory.de August 2020

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AMD_Stock/comments/ikoedm


----------



## ARF (Nov 5, 2020)

AMD keeps the lead even without Zen 3 @ mindfactory.de October 2020  




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AMD_Stock/comments/jm17wa


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 5, 2020)

I may drive to North York to get one from my local PC store but they will probably be sold out by that time. My local Canada Computers listed them at 10 AM (Not for online) by 10:30 only 3 stores have more than 1 CPU across the province of Ontario which is about the size of Texas, California and New York combined.


----------



## ARF (Dec 10, 2020)

AMD Sold Over 35,000 Ryzen 5000 & Ryzen 3000 CPUs While Intel Only Sold 5000 10th/9th Gen CPUs In November at MindFactory (wccftech.com)


----------



## ARF (Jan 2, 2021)

Sales share for December 2020 - good news for AMD:






AMD has another killer month to end the year: Mindfactory data for December 2020 : AMD_Stock (reddit.com)


----------



## ARF (Feb 18, 2021)

AMD continues to be the smarter choice - be it desktops or laptops - Ryzens are the way to go.
January 2021 at the German Mindfactory.de

AMD: 82% sales share.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AMD_Stock/comments/lbmrhn


----------



## Chrispy_ (Feb 18, 2021)

Availability is the only thing hurting AMD at the moment. As a result of the limited supply, prices are all over the place - skewed enough in some cases that the Intel platforms are looking like a good deal again.

Sure, the 10400F on a B460 board isn't going to set the world on fire but it's availabe, affordable, and for someone in need of a machine and unable or unwilling to wait for limited AMD stocks to arrive at something approaching the MSRP, it's a good deal.

I'd take the 10400F+B460 over a 3600+B450 at the moment, just because they are functionally close enough and the Intel option is currently €25 cheaper whilst being readily available. At the low-budget end, the 2933MHz limitation of the B460 platform isn't going to be much of a loss over cheap DDR4-3200 CL16 on Ryzen anyway.


----------



## ARF (Sep 3, 2021)

Ryzen 5000 makes Intel's Rocket Lake look like a paper launch in latest Mindfactory data but overall AMD CPU sales also hit new low - NotebookCheck.net News




Mindfactory Report July 2021 - Imgur


----------



## Bomby569 (Sep 3, 2021)

Intel is closing the gap then


----------



## ARF (Sep 3, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> Intel is closing the gap then



AMD can blame only itself - inadequate pricing and lack of supply. Lack of good enough product lineup to keep the advantage.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 3, 2021)

Yet steam hardware charts still shows AMD at the bottom.


----------



## HD64G (Sep 3, 2021)

Sold quantities are decreasing after the craziness of the last 9 months. Nice! Prices of CPUs will drop down more until the end of the year.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 3, 2021)

HD64G said:


> Sold quantities are decreasing after the craziness of the last 9 months. Nice! Prices of CPUs will drop down more until the end of the year.


AMD CPUs have been pretty much widely available (at least in my area at Micro Center) for the past few months. They've always got 5600x, 5800x, 5900x and 5950x in stock and all are priced below the MSRP.

I was surprised to see the 5950x priced at $60 off. I know the 5900x has been priced $50 off for a bit and the 5600/5800x have all been below MSRP for some time now.


----------



## ARF (Sep 4, 2021)

Without Graphics cards, the customers can not build complete configurations.
The sales decrease.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 4, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> Sure, the 10400F on a B460 board isn't going to set the world on fire but it's availabe, affordable, and for someone in need of a machine and unable or unwilling to wait for limited AMD stocks to arrive at something approaching the MSRP, it's a good deal.


Even if Ryzen was available who Intel platform with 10400F is nearly twice cheaper. It's a crazy good deal. Ryzen has nothing on that.



neatfeatguy said:


> AMD CPUs have been pretty much widely available (at least in my area at Micro Center) for the past few months. They've always got 5600x, 5800x, 5900x and 5950x in stock and all are priced below the MSRP.
> 
> I was surprised to see the 5950x priced at $60 off. I know the 5900x has been priced $50 off for a bit and the 5600/5800x have all been below MSRP for some time now.


Not in Europe. Here half line-up is not available ever and most of it is overpriced.



ARF said:


> Without Graphics cards, the customers can not build complete configurations.
> The sales decrease.


They sure can with integrated graphics.


----------



## ARF (Sep 4, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> They sure can with integrated graphics.



I cannot. If you can, good luck to you with that "performance".


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 4, 2021)

ARF said:


> I cannot. If you can, good luck to you with that "performance".


It's a display adapter. Not great for games, but it lets you have a complete functional machine.


----------



## ARF (Nov 5, 2021)

The overall CPU sales numbers decline, maybe caused by the elevated GPU prices.





October CPU sales data @ mindfactory : Amd (reddit.com)


----------



## ARF (Dec 7, 2021)

Very bad sales figures for AMD for November 2021.
Year-over-year down from around 36,000 CPUs sold in November 2020 to miserable 15,000 this November 2021.




Mindfactory CPU Sales Nov 2021 - Imgur


----------



## ratirt (Dec 7, 2021)

ARF said:


> Very bad sales figures for AMD for November 2021.
> Year-over-year down from around 36,000 CPUs sold in November 2020 to miserable 15,000 this November 2021.
> 
> View attachment 227948
> Mindfactory CPU Sales Nov 2021 - Imgur


These are bad sales? 70% CPUs sold is from AMD vs 30% Intel. How is that bad? Yeah they have sold less than previous months but it is still way over Intel's Maybe the demand has dropped but AMD is still outselling Intel big time.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 7, 2021)

ARF said:


> Very bad sales figures for AMD for November 2021.


A lot of users are waiting for zen_*3d *_so they're sitting likely on their *$$$* for now. AMD sales will jump in the next quarter for sure!

Also a new release, by Intel this time, will always have a dipropionate response in the sales numbers, especially at the start.


----------



## ARF (Dec 7, 2021)

R0H1T said:


> A lot of users are waiting for zen_*3d*_



I don't think so. Don't keep your expectations too high because Zen 3D is a short-lived stop-gap with Zen 4 coming a few weeks later.
Sales will not improve magically.


----------



## Yraggul666 (Dec 7, 2021)

Can't wait for Zen3D to hit, see the reviews, buy a 5600X3D or 5800X3D or whatever they'll be called and forget about upgrades 'till 2026.


----------



## ARF (Dec 7, 2021)

Zen 3D will be like the XT versions of Zen 2. No one will buy them.


----------



## Yraggul666 (Dec 7, 2021)

Bullcrap. I'll buy one. I'm someone. You're wrong.


----------



## ARF (Dec 7, 2021)

One bird doesn't make a summer  one bird doesn't make a summer - Google Search


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 7, 2021)

ARF said:


> *I don't think so. *Don't keep your expectations too high because Zen 3D is a short-lived stop-gap with Zen 4 coming a few weeks later.
> *Sales will not improve magically.*


There's enough people buying Zen with the last major release in 2020, a lot of people are waiting for zen*3d* ~ including me, so nope you're wrong in that assumption. Can I quantify how many ~ obviously not because sales numbers will do the talking over there!

Wanna bet they "magically improve" with a (semi)new release next quarter?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2021)

ARF said:


> I don't think so. Don't keep your expectations too high because Zen 3D is a short-lived stop-gap with Zen 4 coming a few weeks later.
> Sales will not improve magically.


If they add a new budget offering (we have nothing lower than the 5600G right now!) it may well boost sales massively - because all the 3000 series low end chips like the 3300X have been out of stock for some time.

If they've been using that time to stockpile competitively priced parts, we COULD see a huge surge in sales.
Or they could use the demand to rake in profits and price everything stupidly high and see them drop.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Or they could use the demand to rake in profits and price everything stupidly high and see them drop.


This if capacity at TSMC is still tight!


Mussels said:


> If they've been using that time to stockpile competitively priced parts, we COULD see a huge surge in sales.


They'll eventually do this once Apple moves completely to 5nm. Some of their SoC's will still be made on 7nm but they'll occupy the leading edge 5-3nm for latest & greatest in iPhone, iPad & now Macs or MacBooks.

Remember 7nm will be with us for at least *a decade* if not more


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 7, 2021)

ARF said:


> Zen 3D will be like the XT versions of Zen 2. No one will buy them.


The XT models offered negligible gains for your extra cash whilst being architecturally identical to the vanilla originals. An XT at 4.5GHz performed identically to the original so there was zero point paying more for nothing. Silicon lottery was a bigger factor than whether it had an XT label on the box or not.

Extra 3D cache in Vermeer S is supposedly going to have some very significant performance gains. As always, that's rumour - wait for _actual reviews_, but even if it's only half of the rumoured performance uplift then it'll be enough to steal some victories back from Intel and will make a drop-in CPU upgrade very tempting for anyone with a compatible motherboard. Hopefully every 400-series board will support Vermeer S and there will likely be plenty of people with Ryzen5 2600 or slower looking to get a CPU upgrade without having to fork over an extra $500 for a Z690 board and DDR5 kit.


----------



## ratirt (Dec 7, 2021)

ARF said:


> Zen 3D will be like the XT versions of Zen 2. No one will buy them.


Oh i think you are wrong. The XT version was literally the same as a Zen 2 with 2%-3% performance increase and maybe lower voltage. This is totally different. The 15% performance increase isn't something to sneeze at. How can you even say Zen3d is like an XT version? XT was exactly the same as zen2 literally nothing changed you may say silicon quality better and thus produced some marginal improvement. This is different with the V-cache. That is a very simplistic comparison from your side. I totally disagree.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 7, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> *Extra 3D cache* in Vermeer S is supposedly going to have some* very significant performance gains*.


That's not a rumor anymore, the Azure benchmarks from MS show it's excellent across a lot of "server" loads. Obviously this will affect desktop programs differently but it's only a matter of time before massive L3 caches become a norm if not a necessity for big IPC gains!


----------



## ARF (Dec 7, 2021)

Well, in the best case 6-7% performance increase and *up to *15% in the cherry-picked best case apps.
I wouldn't hold my breath.
Especially that Zen 4 will come a few weeks later.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 7, 2021)

ARF said:


> Especially that Zen 4 will come a few weeks later.


"Few" weeks? You sure you didn't want to write *quarter *in there?


----------



## ARF (Dec 7, 2021)

All right, 12 weeks.

"A few" - used to emphasize how small the number is
a few meaning - Google Search


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 7, 2021)

I guess they could release something on paper in Q2, a full lineup (& volumes) should be available no earlier than Q4 *IMO*.


----------



## Wirko (Dec 7, 2021)

R0H1T said:


> it's only a matter of time before massive L3 caches become a norm if not a necessity for big IPC gains!


Probaby true, larger caches are the way forward - but an expensive one. SRAM scales very poorly with new nodes, for example, TSMC N3 will deliver a 1.7× increase in logic density but only a 1.2× increase in SRAM cell density relative to TSMC N5.


----------



## ratirt (Dec 7, 2021)

ARF said:


> Well, in the best case 6-7% performance increase and *up to *15% in the cherry-picked best case apps.
> I wouldn't hold my breath.
> Especially that Zen 4 will come a few weeks later.


I dont think it matters when zen4 is coming and that is definitely not few weeks.
6-7% is your guess I think it will be higher. Up to 15% AVERAGE performance increase according to WCFFTECH. It will look different across the board and I can bet, gaming will gain the most from the V-cache.


----------



## ARF (Dec 7, 2021)

ratirt said:


> I dont think it matters when zen4 is coming and that is definitely not few weeks.
> 6-7% is your guess I think it will be higher. Up to 15% AVERAGE performance increase according to WCFFTECH. It will look different across the board and I can bet, gaming will gain the most from the V-cash.



It really doesn't matter.

The real reason for the weak CPU sales is the GPUs unavailability and scalper pricing.

No one in the right mind builds a new full system today.

And it will probably get only worse.


----------



## ratirt (Dec 7, 2021)

ARF said:


> It really doesn't matter.
> 
> The real reason for the weak CPU sales is the GPUs unavailability and scalper pricing.
> 
> ...


Well that is my point from my previous post. How is the sales weak? What shows it is weak because I clearly don't see it as weak sales.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 7, 2021)

Even if, worst-case, it's only 6-7% faster, then it doesn't matter as long as the performance/$ is there.

Vermeer-S is unlikely to persuade people to buy into an end-of-line AM4 platform if they're building a new machine from scratch so it's not really competing with Alder Lake that requires a new board anyway. It's going to be something that AMD can show to shareholders as "it's as fast as Alder Lake in X tests out of Y" and it's going to be the fastest thing that AM4 owners will be able to use so they might as well pick up the faster Vermeer-S instead of the original Zen3.

If Vermeer-S is prohibitively expensive to make then it'll be a flop, because if you're not the fastest at any price, then you need to compete on price and the competition will be the existing Zen3 lineup.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 7, 2021)

ratirt said:


> gaming will gain the most from the* V-cash*.


Easy there, AMD's not handing any cash piles to us  


Chrispy_ said:


> Vermeer-S is unlikely to persuade people to buy into an end-of-line AM4 platform


There's always one more option ~ AMD lowering prices of zen3 chips. I know it's unlikely they'll do it to the extent with zen+ or zen2 chips but if they lower it more than expected I bet ADL sales will be hit hard. Remember AM4 platform's still cheaper & perfectly good enough for 90% of the market. ADL is really expensive at the top end, with lower prices AMD will compete a lot more at the mid/low end range of course only if they want to!


----------



## ratirt (Dec 7, 2021)

R0H1T said:


> Easy there, AMD's not handing any cash piles to us


ahhh to fast to furious 



R0H1T said:


> There's always one more option ~ AMD lowering prices of zen3 chips. I know it's unlikely they'll do it to the extent with zen+ or zen2 chips but if they lower it more than expected I bet ADL sales will be hit hard. Remember AM4 platform's still cheaper & perfectly good enough for 90% of the market. ADL is really expensive at the top end, with lower prices AMD will compete a lot more at the mid/low end range of course only if they want to!


There's plenty of options. Zen3d is on an older platform this will be a cheaper option either way than anything with DDR5. Plust AM4 has stability, maturity that kinda stuff.


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 7, 2021)

That's an enormous drop, time to sell AMD stock.


----------



## Wirko (Dec 7, 2021)

R0H1T said:


> Easy there, AMD's not handing any cash piles to us
> 
> There's always one more option ~ AMD lowering prices of zen3 chips. I know it's unlikely they'll do it to the extent with zen+ or zen2 chips but if they lower it more than expected I bet ADL sales will be hit hard. Remember AM4 platform's still cheaper & perfectly good enough for 90% of the market. ADL is really expensive at the top end, with lower prices AMD will compete a lot more at the mid/low end range of course only if they want to!


ADL right now is a mix of new and old technologies because you can't put together an ADL + DDR5 system, and you won't be able to in the foreseeable future. (Unless Intel starts making those pesky PMICs yesterday, in large quantities, which would actually be wise.) I think a lot of enthusiast builders are put off by this fact alone, no matter how good ADL + DDR4 systems can be.


----------



## ARF (Dec 7, 2021)

I don't think that Vermeer-S will be more than 1-2% faster than Vermeer non-S at 3840x2160 games maxed out.



ratirt said:


> Well that is my point from my previous post. How is the sales weak? What shows it is weak because I clearly don't see it as weak sales.



15,000 against 36,000 last November? You think sales are not weak? They are disastrously bad!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2021)

Luckily my ADL 12700k and z690 Asus cost me nada


----------



## RandallFlagg (Dec 7, 2021)

ratirt said:


> These are bad sales? 70% CPUs sold is from AMD vs 30% Intel. How is that bad? Yeah they have sold less than previous months but it is still way over Intel's Maybe the demand has dropped but AMD is still outselling Intel big time.



Intel has not had 30% of Mindfactory's CPU sales since June of 2019.   It's also significant given they lost most of the first week of Nov, and the fact that all of the AL sales are going to be using a high end Z690.  It will be a lot more interesting to see the impact when midrange and lower end B660/H670/H610 boards become available.

Mindfactory is of course, mostly a barometer of enthusiast / DIY sales, not overall.  

Two other movers on that chart for Intel were the 10400F and 11400F.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 7, 2021)

I find it fascinating out here in the states as well.... A ton of people must have AM4 motherboards because even though the 12600k and 12700k tend to be much better buys in their price category people still seem to be buying Ryzen instead for the most part.




On a side note Newegg shoppers seem way more in the know than amazon ones..... The 3600 is a terrible buy guessing people with B350/X370 boards might be opting for it.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Dec 7, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I find it fascinating out here in the states as well.... A ton of people must have AM4 motherboards because even though the 12600k and 12700k tend to be much better buys in their price category people still seem to be buying Ryzen instead for the most part.
> 
> View attachment 228006View attachment 228007
> 
> On a side note Newegg shoppers seem way more in the know than amazon ones..... The 3600 is a terrible buy guessing people with B350/X370 boards might be opting for it.



Intel's AL release is very limited due to the Z690 and the type of motherboards released, and that is probably by design.  We may see a whole different landscape in a couple of months.

Take myself as an example.  I have a mATX case and motherboard.  I can fit ITX and mATX, nothing larger.  

Here are my choices at Newegg (shipped and sold by - I don't do 3rd tier) - Note that the STRIX is a DDR5 motherboard, and I can't get DDR5 :





Here's my choices at Microcenter - again the Strix is a DDR5 only motherboard, the Gigabyte is a less desirable for me ITX:





Best Buy has nothing but ATX and eATX. 

From a value perspective, I have no choices.  I either buy an overpriced ITX board, or nothing, as I don't see DDR5 being an option right now with virtually no supply.

I would actually be better off buying a new case.  I don't really want a full size ATX though, and I'm not interested in paying for a high end ITX motherboard that I would just throw into my perfectly fine mATX case.  

In the end I'm mostly playing newegg shuffle for a 3060Ti and waiting for Intel's midrange chipsets


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 7, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> Intel's AL release is very limited due to the Z690 and the type of motherboards released, and that is probably by design.  We may see a whole different landscape in a couple of months.
> 
> Take myself as an example.  I have a mATX case and motherboard.  I can fit ITX and mATX, nothing larger.
> 
> ...



I definitely think having to adopt a whole new platform and there being some misconceptions over heat output have hurt Alderlake...... Also DDR5 being  very expensive and almost vaporware doesn't help not to mention only beneficial in select workloads. Honestly if DDR5 had a huge uplift I would have replaced my 5800X based system with a 12700k in a heartbeat but now just playing the waiting game till DDR5 performs meaningfully better than DDR4.

I still almost couldn't help myself I grabbed a 48 inch oled to use as a monitor to dissuade myself from buying a 1200 usd motherboard lmao.

Good luck on the 3060Ti

My buddy waited a whole year in the EVGA queue but he finally got a 3080 for $910.... I told him that was basically a unicorn card


----------



## Yraggul666 (Dec 7, 2021)

ARF said:


> All right, 12 weeks.
> 
> "A few" - used to emphasize how small the number is
> a few meaning - Google Search


Just get over yourself with the google searches; first you incorrectly use that clichee about one swallow, (not a bird) not making spring(not summer) come and now with the "few weeks" google search;
What is that all about, is that your supreme argument, or what? Are you implying that you're such a scholar that people can't understand your bright ideas unless they google?
Nowhere in the english language has few ever meant over 5 whatevers, it was at it's highest a single digit affair, so you probably meant "a few months" 'cause 12 weeks is not "a few" weeks, 12 is not a small number when it comes to months/weeks.


----------



## Selaya (Dec 7, 2021)

i mean the other part of the story is you can jam a 5600G/X on an $50 cheapass B450 and be _fine_, which is always a decent option when you're on a budget tbh


----------



## Mescalamba (Dec 7, 2021)

Our biggest retailer top 10 CPUs. 3x Intel (cheapest ones), 7x AMD up to 600 USD ones! Kinda surprised me.

Also electricity is kinda expensive here and AMD is pretty good in that aspect (I have it atm in HTPC, it has consumption of few LED lightbulbs). Intel delivers computing power, but at price of serious electricity bill.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2021)

ARF said:


> I don't think that Vermeer-S will be more than 1-2% faster than Vermeer non-S at 3840x2160 games maxed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 15,000 against 36,000 last November? You think sales are not weak? They are disastrously bad!


Because the GPU is the limit at 4K, always

the covid parts shortage is what's hurt them, some products (low end) have been out of stock for some time now


----------



## ARF (May 9, 2022)

Good to see that the majority of users still prefer AMD:




AMD/Intel CPU sales numbers for mindfactory April 2022 : Amd (reddit.com)
Mindfactory April 2022 - Imgur


----------



## Bomby569 (May 9, 2022)

It's insane the difference between the ryzen x600 and the xx400f, considering price and performance. And this is going on for some time. People are not buying smart, they are buying the ryzen brand. 

Sure some may got a deal on a sale, but that's a small minority like me, not everybody like we see there.


----------



## DoLlyBirD (May 9, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> It's insane the difference between the ryzen x600 and the xx400f, considering price and performance. And this is going on for some time. People are not buying smart, they are buying the ryzen brand.
> 
> Sure some may got a deal on a sale, but that's a small minority like me, not everybody like we see there.


 Likely lots upgrading from 1st, 2nd gen also in which case it's a drop in upgrade which doesn't require a new motherboard and or ram upgrade


----------



## Dragokar (May 9, 2022)

I wait until the 5700X gets a sweet deal around €250


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 9, 2022)

ARF said:


> Good to see that the majority of users still prefer AMD:


Alder lake boards aren't exactly great value; The B660 boards are _better_ value than the Z690 boards but they're still not a good value compared to B550.
The median B660 board is $40-50 more than the median B550 board and at the low-budget end that's _a lot of money_ when the i5-12400F and R5-5600 are the same price.

At the high-end, the 5800X3D is now a better option for gamers, and whilst the 5950X and 12900K are trading blows for many of the compute/compile/render benchmarks, the Ryzen is doing it quietly with a half-decent air cooler at under 150W, while the i9 requires a 360AIO at the bare minimum to keep the 350W peak, 250W average power draw tamed.

I don't want to belittle Alder Lake because it's a great product, but it's still an expensive platform and Intel have pushed their 10nm silicon to the absolute limits of sanity in terms of power and cooling. For those willing to pay a premium over AMD _twice_ (once for the platform, and once more for the additional PSU+cooler overheads) it will be the superior product in the current market.


----------



## Bomby569 (May 9, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> Likely lots upgrading from 1st, 2nd gen also in which case it's a drop in upgrade which doesn't require a new motherboard and or ram upgrade



For my experience from reading on foruns and even friend, people on the middle don't do those upgrades so close. People on the higher end, those sure, every year they drop a new CPU.

another thing is i think this particular reseller or the German market in particular idk, can't represent the AMD vd Intel market, no way the high end sell in those proportions to the middle of the ground CPU's.


----------



## GerKNG (May 9, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> the Z690 boards but they're still not a good value compared to B550.


not that easy to compare a b550 that has a gen 3 chipset with the only gen 4 SSDs attached to the CPU when a Z690 Board has even at 200€ already a lot of USB Ports, Intel LAN, a Gen 5 x16 Slot and only Gen 4 M.2 Slots + a 4th Gen 3 one.


----------



## HD64G (May 9, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> It's insane the difference between the ryzen x600 and the xx400f, considering price and performance. And this is going on for some time. People are not buying smart, they are buying the ryzen brand.
> 
> Sure some may got a deal on a sale, but that's a small minority like me, not everybody like we see there.


You just ignore the hundreds of thousands of AM4 platform owners who had a 2600 and will buy a 5600 that offers a 50% performance uplift for ~$200. I am one of those mind you...


----------



## ARF (May 9, 2022)

It is interesting to know why AMD has been happy so far with its Ryzen 5000 offerings and product portfolio.

I think AMD could do:
1. Release more offers to make the 5000 series more diverse;
2. Gradually decrease the prices, Ryzen 9 5900X is still roughly at the levels of its release MSRP ~500-550 eur.
This is in order to push the sales because as you can see from the MF graph, there are seasonal peaks and lows which is not ok.

And this is before Ryzen 7000 launches soon, actually it may be as early as this September.

AMD Next-Gen 5nm Ryzen 7000 Desktop CPUs For AM5 Platform Allegedly Launch As Early As September 2022 (wccftech.com)

*AMD Ryzen  'Zen 4' Desktop CPU Expected Features:*

Brand New Zen 4 CPU Cores (IPC / Architectural Improvements)
Brand New TSMC 5nm process node with 6nm IOD
Support on AM5 Platform With LGA1718 Socket
Dual-Channel DDR5 Memory Support
28 PCIe Lanes (CPU Exclusive)
65-120W TDPs (Upper Bound Range ~170W)


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 9, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> not that easy to compare a b550 that has a gen 3 chipset with the only gen 4 SSDs attached to the CPU when a Z690 Board has even at 200€ already a lot of USB Ports, Intel LAN, a Gen 5 x16 Slot and only Gen 4 M.2 Slots + a 4th Gen 3 one.


It's not really ever going to be a direct comparison, but looking at the Feb-April results above, the most significant chip for AMD sales is still the 5600X and you're not going to buy a €200 board for the last CPU in AM4's lifespan. Chances are far more likely that 5600X buyers are grabbing sub-€100 B550 board to go with their budget CPU. How many _budget _buyers are grabbing _multiple_ Gen4 SSDs?

As @HD64G  says, a significant portion of the strong sales of the 5800X, 5900X, and 5950X are likely to be earlier Zen1 or Zen2 buyers putting the best CPU they can get into their existing boards before AM4 CPUs are superseded. Given that it's only been on sale for 3 weeks with limited stock and scalper pricing, the 5800X3D is doing very well, too.


----------



## ARF (May 9, 2022)

AMD's sales for February and March 2022 are pathetic compared to the same period last year. Slashed in half! 

While the Ryzen 7 5800X3D sold around or less than 500 units only for the whole month of April 2022!
In a country with 84 million people population.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 9, 2022)

While the Ryzen 7 5800X3D sold around or less than 500 units only for the whole month of April 2022!
In a country with 84 million people population.

Really, that's pretty awful, wonder why.


----------



## Mats (May 9, 2022)

ARF said:


> It is interesting to know why AMD has been happy so far with its Ryzen 5000 offerings and product portfolio.


It is selling like no other generation of Ryzen after so many months on the market, that's why. The older generations weren't competitive enough to be able to do something like that.

1.5 years old and still being relevant is something to be happy about. AMD have the top four spots of Amazons top 10 list, and 7 out of 10 in total.





						Amazon Best Sellers: Best Computer CPU Processors
					

Discover the best Computer CPU Processors in Best Sellers.  Find the top 100 most popular items in Amazon Computers & Accessories Best Sellers.



					www.amazon.com
				




Also, selling at a higher price than last generation and still not being able to produce enough CPU's, yeah partly because of other factors, but now we know that price would have gone up anyway during last year.



ARF said:


> I think AMD could do:
> 1. Release more offers to make the 5000 series more diverse;
> 2. Gradually decrease the prices, Ryzen 9 5900X is still roughly at the levels of its release MSRP ~500-550 eur.


1 - They just did that. AMD already have all the models they want with Vermeer and Cezanne.
2 - They already did that. AMD have lowered the prices significantly since the launch of Alder.

5950X launch price: $800 Now: $550
*5900X launch price: $550 Now: $390*
5800X launch price: $450 Now: $329
5600X launch price: $300 Now: $217



			https://pcpartpicker.com/products/cpu/#F=96
		


*The 5900X starts at €400.*








						AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, 12C/24T, 3.70-4.80GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab € 363,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals EU
					

✔ Preisvergleich für AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, 12C/24T, 3.70-4.80GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Kerne: 12 • Threads: 24 • Turbotakt: 4.80GHz • Basistakt: 3.70GHz… ✔ AMD ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.eu
				




The 5950X has been bouncing between €519 - 549, and is at this moment at €549.








						AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, 16C/32T, 3.40-4.90GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab € 509,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals EU
					

✔ Preisvergleich für AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, 16C/32T, 3.40-4.90GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Kerne: 16 • Threads: 32 • Turbotakt: 4.90GHz • Basistakt: 3.40GHz… ✔ AMD ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.eu
				





ARF said:


> While the Ryzen 7 5800X3D sold around or less than 500 units only for the whole month of April 2022!


Maybe the LAUNCH DATE has something to do with it? 
It was on April 20... and then they were sold out in many places within two days.
Limited stock isn't the same as bad sales.

Besides, this is a CPU that only makes sense if the customer also have high end GPU. For everyone else it's better to buy a 5600 and have $250 more to spend on the GPU.
You are extremely good at making things up, but unfortunately it doesn't reflect the reality.





Bomby569 said:


> It's insane the difference between the ryzen x600 and the xx400f, considering price and performance. And this is going on for some time. People are not buying smart, they are buying the ryzen brand.


You're leaving out the group that upgrades their AM4 system. Upgrading an existing system is smart in this situation as opposed to buying board as well, and maybe even RAM.
The difference isn't insane either in gaming.




And if you're using a faster card than a 3070 chances are that you're running at a higher resolution anyway. Maybe you're not even using a $2000 GPU with a $200 CPU..



The 12400F is €20 cheaper, but it also requires a more expensive motherboard.


----------



## ARF (May 10, 2022)

Mats said:


> 5950X launch price: $800 Now: $550
> *5900X launch price: $550 Now: $390*
> 5800X launch price: $450 Now: $329
> 5600X launch price: $300 Now: $217
> ...



These prices are not a reality for some countries. It would be fair if you provide this data for country by country.
Show us data for Argentina, Australia, Japan, South Africa, Hungary (27% VAT), Romania and Greece.
It is easy to cherry pick the data for the US or Germany but in other parts of the globe the prices are much higher..

Ryzen 9 5900X BOX starts at 455 eur.
Ryzen 9 5900X Tray starts at 511 eur.
Ryzen 9 5950X starts at 648 eur.

The truth is that because of the high prices, virtually all alive retailers have the CPUs in stock
which literally means that they are sitting on mountains of UNSOLD CPUs


----------



## ratirt (May 10, 2022)

ARF said:


> These prices are not a reality for some countries. It would be fair if you provide this data for country by country.
> Show us data for Argentina, Australia, Japan, South Africa, Hungary (27% VAT), Romania and Greece.
> It is easy to cherry pick the data for the US or Germany but in other parts of the globe the prices are much higher..
> 
> ...


You have to be more specific at the beginning not play ball now with the 'in other countries' thing
Here is from Hungary in a random store.



I'm sure you would find it cheaper if you know where to look. Here translates to $454


Here is from Norway



Here is for $446


You can find it everywhere and I'm sure the countries you have specified have those at that price for sure. Obviously the price might be different and you need to look for sales.


----------



## Palladium (May 10, 2022)

Got my 5600 non-X for $160 and B550M Aorus Pro-P for $80. Both together are still cheaper than an budget Z690 board here lmao.


----------



## Chomiq (May 10, 2022)

The reason why 5800X3D hasn't sold so well is the price tag of €519+.


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 10, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> The reason why 5800X3D hasn't sold so well is the price tag of €519+.


and the fact that it's only been on sale for 15-20 days of the 90 day period that the rest of the products in the chart cover. Multiply it's sales score proportionally by 5-6x to cover the effective 90 days and it's probably the #1 AMD seller per day for the days it was on sale to the public.


----------



## Chomiq (May 10, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> and the fact that it's only been on sale for 15-20 days of the 90 day period that the rest of the products in the chart cover. Multiply it's sales score proportionally by 5-6x to cover the effective 90 days and it's probably the #1 AMD seller per day for the days it was on sale to the public.


You sure about that?







They can't even keep the boxed one in stock.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 10, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> You sure about that?
> View attachment 246910
> View attachment 246911
> 
> They can't even keep the boxed one in stock.



€588 seems a lot to me


----------



## ratirt (May 10, 2022)

Available in basically any store in Norway




The price is higher but that is normal for a just released product.


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 10, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> You sure about that?


I mean, yeah; It's sold enough to be a significant chunk on the on the Feb-April chart, despite only being available to buy partway through April. 
The limited stock and scalper pricing I already specifically called out in post #83, if that's what you're getting at.


----------



## Chomiq (May 10, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> I mean, yeah; It's sold enough to be a significant chunk on the on the Feb-April chart, despite only being available to buy partway through April.
> The limited stock and scalper pricing I already specifically called out in post #83, if that's what you're getting at.


Yeah but if you want to go by 90 day numbers then you need to assume that the cpu is widely available throughout those 90 days. Better comparison would be to compare the actual numbers starting from 4/20.

They might have sold 500 units on launch day simply because they were priced at €499. Now that the prices have jumped people are waiting for a price drop.


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 10, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah but if you want to go by 90 day numbers then you need to assume that the cpu is widely available throughout those 90 days. Better comparison would be to compare the actual numbers starting from 4/20.
> 
> They might have sold 500 units on launch day simply because they were priced at €499. Now that the prices have jumped people are waiting for a price drop.


They sold 500 units because that's the stock they were allocated, most likely.
Prices will be scalped until supply exceeds demand, and right now the 5800X3D is sold out in Germany for the boxed version, because people want their warranty, most likely.
Here in the UK the top 3 etailers are out of stock too, but I can preorder for the next stock allocation at the MSRP.


----------



## ARF (May 10, 2022)

The truth being told is that the so called "market economy" is broken and it has never functioned on the principles - demand - supply.
The manufactures basically always dictate the pricing, and when it doesn't make them happy, they simply turn the production off.
There is never negotiation between the buyer and the seller, never discounts, and the supply never follows the demand at the asked by the buyer price.

Those 500 units don't show the true demand, which may be 1000 or 2000 units, which is still a far cry from properly supplying an 84-million population.
Ryzen 7 5800X3D is just a late, overpriced, niche premium product which very few will ever get.

Ryzen 7000 series is coming this September.


----------



## Dragokar (May 10, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> They sold 500 units because that's the stock they were allocated, most likely.
> Prices will be scalped until supply exceeds demand, and right now the 5800X3D is sold out in Germany for the boxed version, because people want their warranty, most likely.
> Here in the UK the top 3 etailers are out of stock too, but I can preorder for the next stock allocation at the MSRP.


It is readily available with some prices close to msrp, e.g., at nbb or directly through AMD. You don't have to buy at MF.


----------



## mb194dc (May 10, 2022)

Market for computer hardware will crash like all the other lockdown bubble stuff ?

Could be entering a very different economic environment, let's see.


----------



## r9 (May 10, 2022)

People are sheep. 
They'll read the fastest CPU is AMD and they'll buy any AMD cpu. It was no different when Intel was on top. 
But now for example you can get i7 11700k for $199 at microcenter and all pick that over 5600x any day.


----------



## ratirt (May 10, 2022)

No problem with availability in Norway. Every store has it in stock. Price differ sometimes from store to store.


ARF said:


> Those 500 units don't show the true demand, which may be 1000 or 2000 units, which is still a far cry from properly supplying an 84-million population.
> Ryzen 7 5800X3D is just a late, overpriced, niche premium product which very few will ever get.


Why is it overpriced? It has the MSRP just like the 5800x. If you're talking about the 'just released' prices being a bit higher then that is expected. These will drop for sure.


----------



## ARF (May 10, 2022)

ratirt said:


> Why is it overpriced?



Because AMD desperately wants someone's money.
I think its true value is not higher than 350$ and even that is questionable. 



r9 said:


> But now for example you can *get i7 11700k for $199 at microcente*r and all pick that over 5600x any day.


----------



## ratirt (May 10, 2022)

ARF said:


> Because AMD desperately wants someone's money.
> I think its true value is not higher than 350$ and even that is questionable.


How is it AMD wants everyone's money? Because they have released a product that means they want your money and everyone else's?
Well if you dont think it is worth to buy this one for gaming for $450 or whatever the price is in your region, you don't have to buy it. A lot of people including massive number of reviewers say it is pretty solid in comparison to the best Intel value. In my opinion, it is pretty solid product for gaming of course considering 5800x MSRP price, the gaming performance increase in general is substantial.


----------



## r9 (May 10, 2022)

ratirt said:


> How is it AMD wants everyone's money? Because they have released a product that means they want your money and everyone else's?
> Well if you dont think it is worth to buy this one for gaming for $450 or whatever the price is in your region, you don't have to buy it. A lot of people including massive number of reviewers say it is pretty solid in comparison to the best Intel value. In my opinion, it is pretty solid product for gaming of course considering 5800x MSRP price, the gaming performance increase in general is substantial.


One is not better then the other. 
It's just AMD offered best bang for the buck for so long but that's only because they didn't have best of anything really, but now the tables have turned.
Forget the CPU prices look at the AMD motherboard prices. In the past AMD boards were half the price of Inter boards but now AMD is cashing on that as well.
Just don't glorify anyone as they both are in it to make money simple as that.
It's all demand and supply if people keep handing their cash to AMD at the current prices why would they even think about lowering the prices it's all about maximizing the profits.


----------



## ARF (May 10, 2022)

That is such a trivial manipulation - has a reviewer been honest and say for any product - no, it is bad, don't buy it?
The truth comes only from the independent buyers.

And yes, I don't think it is worth it. I game at 3840x2160 with Ryzen 9 5900X..


----------



## Chomiq (May 10, 2022)

ARF said:


> That is such a trivial manipulation - has a reviewer been honest and say for any product - no, it is bad, don't buy it?
> The truth comes only from the independent buyers.
> 
> And yes, I don't think it is worth it. I game at 3840x2160 with Ryzen 9 5900X..


You must have missed @W1zzard review:


> Overall, I really like what AMD has done with the Ryzen 7 5800X3D. The technology is impressive. *The problem is that the processor is quite expensive*. According to AMD,* it will sell for $450, which is $100 higher than the Ryzen 7 5800X that is already a highly capable gaming machine*, and a better choice for gaming than the 5900X due to its single CCD design. Strong competition comes from Intel's Core i7-12700K ($385), and even the i5-12600K will offer good gaming performance for $260. On the other hand, if you're only looking for gaming performance and have been eyeing the Core i9-12900K ($600) or 12900KS ($750), the 5800X3D is definitely worth considering. Its gaming performance is "close enough," and its lower application performance won't make any difference for most gamers. A huge benefit over Intel's Alder Lake offerings is that the Ryzen 7 5800X3D is drop-in compatible with virtually any AM4 motherboard. This means you can continue using the motherboard and DDR4 memory you already have. Reinstalling Windows isn't necessary, either—it's fire and forget. AMD's next generation of Zen 4 processors releases this year, with DDR5 and PCI-Express 5.0—no doubt, it'll be an expensive platform at first, too, just like Intel's 12th generation. Considering that, the Ryzen 7 *5800X3D launched fairly late in the game, but that gives it the potential to become a final option for current owners of an AM4 Ryzen setup to hold out just a bit longer with one final upgrade, and its price may drop into the sub-$400 region by then*.



On topic of market share/demand. Price wise 5800X3D is what? 56% more expensive than 5800x currently (1599 PLN vs 2499 PLN)? For how much performance? 20-something max at 1080p? I'd rather wait for 5800X to drop back again to 1499 PLN (Amazon.pl price on 4/20).


----------



## Mr Bill (May 10, 2022)

r9 said:


> People are sheep.
> They'll read the fastest CPU is AMD and they'll buy any AMD cpu. It was no different when Intel was on top.
> But now for example you can get i7 11700k for $199 at microcenter and all pick that over 5600x any day.


Yes, they can keep the video cards, especially since I don't game, I'll take this any day over a crazy expensive card.


----------



## ratirt (May 10, 2022)

r9 said:


> One is not better then the other.
> It's just AMD offered best bang for the buck for so long but that's only because they didn't have best of anything really, but now the tables have turned.
> Forget the CPU prices look at the AMD motherboard prices. In the past AMD boards were half the price of Inter boards but now AMD is cashing on that as well.
> Just don't glorify anyone as they both are in it to make money simple as that.
> It's all demand and supply if people keep handing their cash to AMD at the current prices why would they even think about lowering the prices it's all about maximizing the profits.


Ok so what are you saying. Intel's products are still overpriced and AMD should lower the price or maybe Intel now has also lowered its pricing and now they are going head to head?
I don't understand an argument 'was best bang for the buck' so if Intel settles on a lower price then AMD has to be even lower. That's a foolish statement. First it says that AMD is inferior to Intel's products which is silly, second It says that Intel's product should be overpriced.
Dude, show me please, show me one board manufactured by AMD. Just one I beg you.



ARF said:


> That is such a trivial manipulation - has a reviewer been honest and say for any product - no, it is bad, don't buy it?
> The truth comes only from the independent buyers.
> 
> And yes, I don't think it is worth it. I game at 3840x2160 with Ryzen 9 5900X..


I game at 4k as well and I got 5800x. if gaming at 4k would have been my only objective I could have gone for 5600x instead. Maybe you have chosen wrong with the 5900x since you play 4k unless, you do other stuff on the hardware than gaming.


----------



## r9 (May 10, 2022)

ratirt said:


> Ok so what are you saying. Intel's products are still overpriced and AMD should lower the price or maybe Intel now has also lowered its pricing and now they are going head to head?
> I don't understand an argument 'was best bang for the buck' so if Intel settles on a lower price then AMD has to be even lower. That's a foolish statement. First it says that AMD is inferior to Intel's products which is silly, second It says that Intel's product should be overpriced.
> Dude, show me please, show me one board manufactured by AMD. Just one I beg you.
> 
> ...


You don't understand the concept of "best bang for the buck"/'value" ??.
It means you get more for your money with Intel in multiple price ranges.
And talking about product inferiority no tech in the right state of mind would pick AMD over Intel based machines in the corporate world.
If you don't mind to fiddle with stuff being the "enthusiast" you are sure AMD are super fun but when you just need something to work out of the box you go with Intel simple as that.


----------



## ratirt (May 10, 2022)

r9 said:


> You don't understand the concept of "best bang for the buck"/'value" ??.
> It means you get more for your money with Intel in multiple price ranges.
> And talking about product inferiority no tech in the right state of mind would pick AMD over Intel based machines in the corporate world.
> If you don't mind to fiddle with stuff being the "enthusiast" you are sure AMD are super fun but when you just need something to work out of the box you go with Intel simple as that.


You made me laugh literally.
I do understand and yet you say AMD should lower prices since it has always been cheaper. How about this question (since you have omitted the show me a board AMD produces) Why would AMD lower prices for CPUs, if in my opinion and many other's, AMD stays competitive to Intel's products? Because it has always been cheaper? or what is the reason?
With the bang for buck/value, you have mentioned, what would AMD have to do to make you buy whatever product of them sort and/or what should have the price be for you to consider AMD competitive?
Just out of curiosity. Remember that would leave Intel in the dust and now we see how close these two companies are fighting for customers right? or not right?
BTW. I went with AMD and it works straight out of the box no problems. Is that OK or it has to be otherwise? Because that 'feature' is only reserved for Intel?


----------



## Vya Domus (May 10, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> They can't even keep the boxed one in stock.



So does that mean it sold well or not ? On one hand it's too expensive, on the other one it's out of stock ?

It's obvious the 5800X3D is a low volume product, they'd never expect to sell many because not many people want them in the first place. I wouldn't, rather get a 5900X, I couldn't care less it gets me a couple more frames in games that already run perfectly with a ton of headroom anyway, I'd rather get more cores. High end CPUs have never exactly been in high demand, people don't care so much about expensive CPUs as they do about GPUs for instance.

Ironically the 5800X3D is targeted at people with the same mentality of those Intel fanboys that used to scream on every corner that Intel is better because you can get 350FPS in CSGO instead of 300FPS and that's so much better so it's worth the price premium and things like that.


----------



## r9 (May 10, 2022)

ratirt said:


> You made me laugh literally.
> I do understand and yet you say AMD should lower prices since it has always been cheaper. How about this question (since you have omitted the show me a board AMD produces) Why would AMD lower prices for CPUs, if in my opinion and many other's, AMD stays competitive to Intel's products? Because it has always been cheaper? or what is the reason?
> With the bang for buck/value, you have mentioned, what would AMD have to do to make you buy whatever product of them sort and/or what should have the price be for you to consider AMD competitive?
> Just out of curiosity. Remember that would leave Intel in the dust and now we see how close these two companies are fighting for customers right? or not right?
> BTW. I went with AMD and it works straight out of the box no problems. Is that OK or it has to be otherwise?


Aren't you a complex little fella..
Let me quote myself here:
"Just don't glorify anyone as they both are in it to make money simple as that.
It's all demand and supply if people keep handing their cash to AMD at the current prices why would they even think about lowering the prices it's all about maximizing the profits."
Tell me where exactly I said AMD or Intel should do anything ?
All I said was there is no Good or Bad guy it's all about making money and with the product they have AMD and Intel swapped roles. 
Only way I ever picked CPU or GPU was perf summary and compare that to at what money I can buy each product. I never cared if it was Intel, AMD or NVIDIA.
I mostly would end up picking AMD GPU and CPU just because AMD did offer better value but I was never under illusion that they were the "Good guys".


----------



## ratirt (May 10, 2022)

Vya Domus said:


> So does that mean it sold well or not ? On one hand it's too expensive, on the other one it's out of stock ?
> 
> It's obvious the 5800X3D is a low volume product, they don't expect to sell many because not many people want them in the first place. High end CPUs have never exactly been in high demand, people don't care so much about expensive CPUs as they do about GPUs for instance.


I disagree. There is plenty available in Norway. Maybe here people are more conservative with purchasing new hardware just because it's out. Or nobody cares about minor difference considering what they already have. Or in their use case scenario it will not make much difference. That is me BTW. I play 4k and it makes no sense for me to go 5800x3d. At least now. 



r9 said:


> Aren't you a complex little fella..
> Let me quote myself here:
> "Just don't glorify anyone as they both are in it to make money simple as that.
> It's all demand and supply if people keep handing their cash to AMD at the current prices why would they even think about lowering the prices it's all about maximizing the profits."
> ...


If it is about the money then why do we have that conversation and bank for buck AMD should always be? 
I really dont care what you pick up honestly. But stop saying crazy irrelevant things making it a valuable reasoning because it is not. 
Your preference is your own. I remember Intel had to lower price of them products due to AMD being competitive. Why would AMD lower prices now? You havent answered that question either. 
Besides it is a market and there are plenty of products one can be competitive and have more value than the other and I bet you it will shift as it always do. Generalizing back for the buck for AMD being always cheap and should stay that way is silly.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 10, 2022)

r9 said:


> Aren't you a complex little fella..
> Let me quote myself here:
> "Just don't glorify anyone as they both are in it to make money simple as that.
> It's all demand and supply if people keep handing their cash to AMD at the current prices why would they even think about lowering the prices it's all about maximizing the profits."
> ...



Problem is, everyone sees AMD as the good guy, underdog, and Intel as the bad guy. They are both in it to make money and don't give a shit about us.

Ratirt you need to check you spelling/grammar, it is bang for buck, not bank


----------



## Vya Domus (May 10, 2022)

ratirt said:


> I disagree. There is plenty available in Norway. Maybe here people are more conservative with purchasing new hardware just because it's out. Or nobody cares about minor difference considering what they already have. Or in their use case scenario it will not make much difference. That is me BTW. I play 4k and it makes no sense for me to go 5800x3d. At least now.



I edited my comment, I don't care about the difference either, rather get something with more cores for the same money. The point I'm making is that the 5800X3D is a low volume product aimed at a miniscule segment of the market that is willing to pay a premium for a couple of %, who cares if it sells well or not, it's completely irrelevant in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## ratirt (May 10, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Problem is, everyone sees AMD as the good guy, underdog, and Intel as the bad guy. They are both in it to make money and don't give a shit about us.
> 
> Ratirt you need to check you spelling/grammar, it is bang for buck, not bank


I disagree. They are being competitive and people see value here. That is my point. You don't have to agree with it but you can't say that people go for AMD because they feel sorry for the company being an underdog. That's not true. These days are over and we all remember them.


----------



## Chomiq (May 10, 2022)

Vya Domus said:


> So does that mean it sold well or not ? On one hand it's too expensive, on the other one it's out of stock ?
> 
> It's obvious the 5800X3D is a low volume product, *they'd never expect to sell many because not many people want them in the first place*. High end CPUs have never exactly been in high demand, people don't care so much about expensive CPUs as they do about GPUs for instance.


Remember 3300X?

4 stores have 5800X3D in stock in Poland:
x-kom.pl (had them since launch, initial price around €499, now it's at €532)
morele.net (finally received stock a week ago, €532)
komputronik.pl (same as above)
proline.pl (€521 but with charges for payment method and shipping)

Out of the four only morele.net has stock details listed, 30 units.

Those CPUs are not flying off the shelves, at least not after launch day.


----------



## ratirt (May 10, 2022)

Vya Domus said:


> I edited my comment, I don't care about the difference either, rather get something with more cores for the same money. The point I'm making is that the 5800X3D is a low volume product aimed at a miniscule segment of the market that is willing to pay a premium for a couple of %, who cares if it sells well or not, it's completely irrelevant in the grand scheme of things.


I'm not sure about the premium. 5800x MSRP is literally the same as 5800x3d is now (well the price differ but still same price) How is it premium? Was 5800x a premium product when released? To be fair, the percentage of performance increase at 1080p and 1440p vs 5800x is substantial. It is definitely not couple of %. Gaming only that is. we all know what the situation is with other.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 10, 2022)

Maybe it's just down to the fact that only us types will buy these. Most normal PC users either don't know or don't care what CPU is in their PCs. There really is not a lot of us types out there.


----------



## Vya Domus (May 10, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Remember 3300X?
> 
> 4 stores have 5800X3D in stock in Poland:
> x-kom.pl (had them since launch, initial price around €499, now it's at €532)
> ...



Again, what am I to gather from that ? Look at those mindfactory charts again, the 5950X (which is actually more expensive) sold more than the 5800X3D, now why did those people choose the 5950X ? After all the 5800X3D is faster in games and cheaper, even if you argue that it's too expensive the truth is that it's still a better deal than the 5950X if you really only care about gaming.

It's because of what I've said, the people who care about getting the highest FPS possible are in a minuscule minority, of course these things never fly off the shelves.


----------



## Chomiq (May 10, 2022)

Vya Domus said:


> Look at those mindfactory charts again, the 5950X (which is actually more expensive) sold more than the 5800X3D, now why did those people choose the 5950X ?


Surely it has nothing to do with 5950X dropping its price to around €532?


----------



## Vya Domus (May 10, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Surely it has nothing to do with 5950X dropping its price to around €532?


But everywhere I look the 5800X3D is still cheaper, or a the very least extremely close.


----------



## Mr Bill (May 10, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Maybe it's just down to the fact that only us types will buy these. Most normal PC users either don't know or don't care what CPU is in their PCs. There really is not a lot of us types out there.


As a non-gamer, I care more about the CPU than GPU. I still use the i7 4790K with the ASRock Z97 Extreme 4 with 32 gig of ram, this setup probably would not be to good for todays games "which I know nothing about" but for small business and surfing the web, it smokes!   But that i7 11700K, board and ram combo at Micro Center sure is tempting, but with what I use my PC for, I probably would not see $500.00 worth of performance.


----------



## r9 (May 10, 2022)

ratirt said:


> I disagree. There is plenty available in Norway. Maybe here people are more conservative with purchasing new hardware just because it's out. Or nobody cares about minor difference considering what they already have. Or in their use case scenario it will not make much difference. That is me BTW. I play 4k and it makes no sense for me to go 5800x3d. At least now.
> 
> 
> If it is about the money then why do we have that conversation and bank for buck AMD should always be?
> ...


5800X3D $449
11700k $199
5800X3d is only 2.5-3% faster but not overclockable where 11700k offers 8% extra performance from overclocking.
So to sum it up 5800X3D is *2.2x times* *MORE EXPENSIVE* and it's *5% SLOWER* in both gaming and productivity.
The ONLY reason to buy 5800X3D is if you are AMD fanboy or you just don't know how to use google.


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 10, 2022)

People complaining about the cost of the 5800X3D need to remember that it can increase their GPU performance in games by a larger margin than the difference between a $1200 3080Ti and a $1500 3090.
If that 5% better GPU performance is worth an extra $300, then you can afford to spend an extra $150 on a CPU that gives you up to 20% more performance.

Sure, if you're limping along with a GTX 1060 or something, then you should sort your GPU bottleneck out first. The high price of the 5800X3D and 12900KS is justified at the flagship GPU end of the spectrum where using anything other than the best CPU available will reduce the effectiveness of your vastly more expensive GPU. Using even a "good" CPU instead of "the best" CPU is a false economy in a world where top-end GPUs cost 5-10x more than a decent CPU.


----------



## ratirt (May 11, 2022)

r9 said:


> 5800X3D $449
> 11700k $199
> 5800X3d is only 2.5-3% faster but not overclockable where 11700k offers 8% extra performance from overclocking.
> So to sum it up 5800X3D is *2.2x times* *MORE EXPENSIVE* and it's *5% SLOWER* in both gaming and productivity.
> The ONLY reason to buy 5800X3D is if you are AMD fanboy or you just don't know how to use google.


You mean 12700K i think and it is still not faster in gaming in general. Even the 5800x is faster in gaming at 1080p and 1440p than a 11700k according to TPU and not only. So I have no idea where did you get these numbers.
For the record, I'd rather consider people as enthusiasts not fan boys. Your arguments are false and misleading.
11700K costs $380 in Norway.
12700K costs $422 in Norway.
What I'm saying is, your calculation of the performance and price is taken out of thin air and has no merit whatsoever.



Vya Domus said:


> But everywhere I look the 5800X3D is still cheaper, or a the very least extremely close.


Apparently people think they will need more cores in the future and/or they are doing a lot of productivity work at home which makes the 5950X more desirable overall.
Maybe they are moving to 4k gaming or 1440p and 5800x3d will not make a lot of difference. Not to mention, 5950X dropped in price.
There's plenty of reasons why.



Chrispy_ said:


> People complaining about the cost of the 5800X3D need to remember that it can increase their GPU performance in games by a larger margin than the difference between a $1200 3080Ti and a $1500 3090.
> If that 5% better GPU performance is worth an extra $300, then you can afford to spend an extra $150 on a CPU that gives you up to 20% more performance.
> 
> Sure, if you're limping along with a GTX 1060 or something, then you should sort your GPU bottleneck out first. The high price of the 5800X3D and 12900KS is justified at the flagship GPU end of the spectrum where using anything other than the best CPU available will reduce the effectiveness of your vastly more expensive GPU. Using even a "good" CPU instead of "the best" CPU is a false economy in a world where top-end GPUs cost 5-10x more than a decent CPU.


I mostly agree with you but 5800x3d is not a flagship processor like the 12900KS is. 5800x3d is more of a focused processor on a particular workload to boost performance in that area like gaming. Flagship is a processor that exceeds every other processor of the same producer in every workload. 5800x3d is a showcase of what the new tech can do with gaming and how it boosts performance in that area but it is hard for me to call it a flagship processor considering, 5950X is much faster in productivity.


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 11, 2022)

ratirt said:


> 5800x3d is not a flagship processor like the 12900KS is.


Why are you going on about it being called a flagship?
Re-read my comments, I've never called it that - it's something you mis-read perhaps?


----------



## ratirt (May 11, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> Why are you going on about it being called a flagship?
> Re-read my comments, I've never called it that - it's something you mis-read perhaps?


Right I did misread my appologies. Sorry for that  I thought you are referring to the CPU but clearly you have been talking about the GPUs.
Got stuck in a conversation about flagships with someone else.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2022)

r9 said:


> 5800X3D $449
> 11700k $199
> 5800X3d is only 2.5-3% faster but not overclockable where 11700k offers 8% extra performance from overclocking.
> So to sum it up 5800X3D is *2.2x times* *MORE EXPENSIVE* and it's *5% SLOWER* in both gaming and productivity.
> The ONLY reason to buy 5800X3D is if *you are AMD fanboy or you just don't know how to use google.*


Yeah... you're forgetting the cost of the rest of the parts.

That AMD system doesnt need a high end PSU, motherboard or RAM to reach those speeds - the intel does.
Dont call other people fanboys and tell them to use google, when you're ignoring obvious facts to state YOUR fanboy argument

B450, 5800x3d, any cheap air cooler and DDR4 3200 and you can game away on a 3090 at any res or refresh you want.

That 11700k? Z series board, higher speed memory, far beefier PSU, and either a huge air cooler or an AIO.
Why does this need to be spelled out? Did you forget this? Are you in denial? Are you so used to that being "normal" in your builds you forget its possible to build systems without it?


----------



## ARF (May 12, 2022)

Overall market share globally improves for AMD:

Q1 2022: AMD Overall x86 CPU Market Share - 27.7%.
Q1 2022: AMD Mobility CPU Market Share* - *22.5%.
Q1 2022: AMD Server CPU Market Share - 11.6%.
AMD Achieves Record x86 CPU Market Share In Q1 2022: Desktop & Notebook Segment Recovers, Server Share Now at 11.6% (wccftech.com)

Not that bad, but it is still a far cry from what should be.
Five years have passed since the original Zen release, market share development should be better.


----------



## ratirt (May 12, 2022)

ARF said:


> Overall market share globally improves for AMD:
> 
> Q1 2022: AMD Overall x86 CPU Market Share - 27.7%.
> Q1 2022: AMD Mobility CPU Market Share* - *22.5%.
> ...


These margin will not change overtime but how I see it, AMD is on a right trajectory to changing it in AMD's favor.


----------



## ARF (May 12, 2022)

But there is a bad news, too: AMD Gains CPU Share Amid Biggest Desktop PC Quarterly Decline In History | Tom's Hardware (tomshardware.com)



> The Mercury Research CPU market share results are in for the first quarter of 2022, and the results are somewhat dire — Dean McCarron from Mercury reports that aside from IoT/SoC, all segments of the x86 processor market declined during the quarter. *Desktop PCs suffered the most as units declined by 30%, the largest quarterly drop in history.* That's an incredible reversal after two years of component shortages that kept many PC builders on the sidelines.
> 
> Surprisingly, AMD managed to carve out significant wins during the tumultuous quarter and has now, once again, set a new record high x86 market share of 27.7%, an incredible increase of seven percentage points over last year.
> 
> Both Intel and AMD suffered from the disturbingly fast decline in the desktop PC market, but AMD didn't lose sales quite as quickly as Intel, resulting in a share gain for the quarter. Notably, much of the decline in desktop PC came as vendors burned through excess CPU inventory, which McCarron says impacted Intel more severely than AMD. As such, Intel still gained some unit share in the desktop PC market compared to a year ago.



30% less sales.


----------



## ratirt (May 12, 2022)

ARF said:


> But there is a bad news, too: AMD Gains CPU Share Amid Biggest Desktop PC Quarterly Decline In History | Tom's Hardware (tomshardware.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 30% less sales.


Pandemic leftovers. It will pick up soon


----------



## ARF (May 12, 2022)

ratirt said:


> Pandemic leftovers. It will pick up soon



I don't think so.
They have been saying that the global print of excess money which have no cover in physical production actually led to the global supply shortages - simply because the demand is much higher now.

I think users don't buy because the graphics cards are no longer affordable..


----------



## ratirt (May 12, 2022)

ARF said:


> I don't think so.
> They have been saying that the global print of excess money which have no cover in physical production actually led to the global supply shortages - simply because the demand is much higher now.
> 
> I think users don't buy because the graphics cards are no longer affordable..


That is basically what the TomsHardware claim affects the sales. Global pandemic, the inflation and the general turmoil across the world that cause the decline.
It is not just users. Think about the business perspective. They don't buy as much either.


----------



## r9 (May 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Yeah... you're forgetting the cost of the rest of the parts.
> 
> That AMD system doesnt need a high end PSU, motherboard or RAM to reach those speeds - the intel does.
> Dont call other people fanboys and tell them to use google, when you're ignoring obvious facts to state YOUR fanboy argument
> ...


Why do you have to be so mean sometimes


----------



## Mats (May 12, 2022)

r9 said:


> Why do you have to be so mean sometimes


Well then don't suggest that, or ask if people are fanboys. Hint: it rarely ends well..

Also not sure how the 11700K is still relevant, Alder is the way to go.


----------



## r9 (May 12, 2022)

Mats said:


> Well then don't suggest that, or ask if people are fanboys. Hint: it rarely ends well..
> 
> Also not sure how the 11700K is still relevant, Alder is the way to go.


Sheldon is that you ?
Some people are just not good at detecting sarcasm.


----------



## Mats (May 12, 2022)

r9 said:


> Some people are just not good at detecting sarcasm.


Sarcasm in text.. I'm great at it when I'm the one who's being sarcastic, otherwise it's hit n' miss. 

(not being sarcastic (for real))


----------



## r9 (May 12, 2022)

Mats said:


> Sarcasm in text.. I'm great at it when I'm the one who's being sarcastic, otherwise it's hit n' miss.
> 
> (not being sarcastic (for real))


Keep working on it you are doing great!


----------



## ARF (May 13, 2022)

Zen 4:

15-24% IPC Increase (Over Zen 3)
8-14% Clock Increase (Over Zen 3)
28-37% ST Perf Increase (Over Zen 3)
ST-Like or Higher MT Perf Increase (Over Zen 3)
1 MB L2 / 4 MB L3 Per Core (vs 512 KB / 4 MB L3 per Zen 3 Core)
PCIe 5.0 Support (Increased Lanes)
DDR5/LPDDR5 Memory Support (DDR5-5200+)
AMD Next-Gen Zen 4, Zen 4C, Zen 5, Zen 6 Core Architectures Rumors: Zen 4 & Zen 4C Power Raphael, Dragon Range, Phoenix, Storm Peak & Possibly Genoa-X CPUs (wccftech.com)


----------



## ARF (Jul 5, 2022)

Mindfactory celebrates the 50000th sold Ryzen 7 5800X:





AMD Deutschland on Twitter: "Sooooo vielen Dank für den Support, ihr seid alle fabelhaft! " / Twitter
50,000 Ryzen 7 5800X sold: Mindfactory and AMD celebrate - Latest Game Stories


And AMD's server CPU sales are improving:
AMD EPYC CPUs To See 18% Market Share By 2024 As Intel's Xeon Server Hold Declines, Arm CPUs To See 3x Growth (wccftech.com)



> AMD-powered servers will account for almost 18% of the overall server shipments in 2024, up from 2020's 10.1% and 2023's 16.3% thanks to AMD platforms' successful penetration into the cloud datacenter industry and HPC server market.
> 
> Servers powered by Arm-based CPUs are expected to enjoy a shipment share of close to 10% in 2024, up dramatically from 2020's 3% with Amazon and Nvidia being the main promoters of the servers.


via DigiTimes



> The reason for the tremendous momentum in these segments has been the requirement for more cores and AMD is currently one of the top chipmakers that package lots of cores in their chips & their next-gen lineup is expected to offer up to 128 cores by 2023 in the form of EPYC Bergamo. DigiTimes industry sources within the upstream supply chain are also expecting Microsoft and Google to adopt AMD server CPUs for their data center solutions. The report also highlights the recent acquisition of Xilinx which will help AMD gain further adoption in the edge server market.


----------



## ARF (Jul 9, 2022)

Domination continues:

The Ryzen Threadripper 5990X 128T scores over 100,000 in CB23.
AMD Ryzen Threadripper 5990X CPU Overclocked To 4.82 GHz, Shatters 100,000 Points In Cinebench R23 & Achieves 80% Performance Uplift Versus Stock Chip (wccftech.com)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 9, 2022)

ARF said:


> Domination continues:
> 
> The Ryzen Threadripper 5990X 128T scores over 100,000 in CB23.
> AMD Ryzen Threadripper 5990X CPU Overclocked To 4.82 GHz, Shatters 100,000 Points In Cinebench R23 & Achieves 80% Performance Uplift Versus Stock Chip (wccftech.com)



Yeah well not many are gonna shell out £7k on a CPU just to get a record in R23 are they so pretty much AMD hooting at themselves.

Is this the AMD ego rubbing thread? seems so.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 9, 2022)

AMD has been shooting themselves in the foot, higher prices and absurd launches like the r5 5500 but people will shill for them to the end. The same with the absurd gpu's in the low end or the useless rx6*50xt cards


----------



## eazen (Jul 9, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> AMD has been shooting themselves in the foot, higher prices and absurd launches like the r5 5500 but people will shill for them to the end. The same with the absurd gpu's in the low end or the useless rx6*50xt cards


Not really, the stuff sells. “Absurd launches” is to compete with low end stuff of intel, I don’t see your point. 6500 XT is admittedly a disappointing card, but when it was released it was at least unattractive to miners and wasn’t scalped.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 9, 2022)

eazen said:


> Does it hurt your ego? Aww.


But really, this thread is all about praising AMD. I used to have AMD chips and even today AMD is in far from perfect position. So meh. Also this is a thread from 2019 so it's definitely a necro.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 9, 2022)

eazen said:


> Not really, the stuff sells. “Absurd launches” is to compete with low end stuff of intel, I don’t see your point. 6500 XT is admittedly a disappointing card, but when it was released it was at least unattractive to miners and wasn’t scalped.


----------



## eazen (Jul 9, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> But really, this thread is all about praising AMD. I used to have AMD chips and even today AMD is in far from perfect position. So meh. Also this is a thread from 2019 so it's definitely a necro.


I don’t see the mistake in praising a company that helped us all and still does. Why is everyone so hateful today?




Bomby569 said:


>


Is this the new style of arguing? Posting videos? I’m not wasting 1 hour of my time for you watching old boring videos, either say whatever point you’re trying to make or gg.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 9, 2022)

i absolutely love the "at least it wasn't scalped". Sure it was such a bad card not even miners wanted, nobody wanted, stayed in the shelves below MSRP in the middle of the worst gpu shortage of all time.

And Steve may be pissed at someone laughing at their videos, just saying.


----------



## eazen (Jul 9, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> i absolutely love the "at least it wasn't scalped". Sure it was such a bad card not even miners wanted, nobody wanted, stayed in the shelves below MSRP in the middle of the worst gpu shortage of all time.


Wrong, miners didn’t want it because it didn’t help their mining, has nothing to do with “gaming performance”, which the card is about. You’re basically contradicting yourself. Also do you have a factual source for “stayed on the shelves”? I saw it being sold in shops, probably not true either.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 9, 2022)

eazen said:


> Wrong, miners didn’t want it because it didn’t help their mining, has nothing to do with “gaming performance”, which the card is about. You’re basically contradicting yourself. Also do you have a factual source for “stayed on the shelves”? I saw it being sold in shops, probably not true either.











						Radeon RX 6500 XT GPUs Are Selling Below MSRP In Europe
					

No, this isn't a dream.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## eazen (Jul 9, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> Radeon RX 6500 XT GPUs Are Selling Below MSRP In Europe
> 
> 
> No, this isn't a dream.
> ...


And? It was sold on Newegg and Mindfactory in reasonable numbers. So you don’t have a point. And I’m not watching videos, no time for that shit.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 9, 2022)

eazen said:


> And? It was sold on Newegg and Mindfactory in reasonable numbers. So you don’t have a point. And I’m not watching videos, no time for that shit.



the video has "factual sources", as it was shoot at the time and screen captured history as you asked

can i get factual sources for "sold in reasonable numbers"


----------



## eazen (Jul 9, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> the video has "factual sources", as it was shoot at the time and screen captured history as you asked
> 
> can i get factual sources for "sold in reasonable numbers"


Go and check Newegg 6500XT listings for example. More than enough reviews means that a lot of people bought it.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 9, 2022)

eazen said:


> I don’t see the mistake in praising a company that helped us all and still does. Why is everyone so hateful today?


Not sure how they helped you, but lately they have been complete and utter dicks. Whole Ryzen 5000 series line-up was insulting, then 6500 XT and then doubling down with RX 6400. And then AM5 is for rich bitches, mama Su needs leather jacket too.


----------



## eazen (Jul 9, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Not sure how they helped you, but lately they have been complete and utter dicks. Whole Ryzen 5000 series line-up was insulting, then 6500 XT and then doubling down with RX 6400. And then AM5 is for rich bitches, mama Su needs leather jacket too.


?
Ryzen 5000 is legendary according to some reviewers, strange comment.
6500 XT is disappointing okay, 6400 is just for PCs that don’t have a PCIE connector / low power application, so nah. It has a use case.

AM5 is for “rich bitches”, post the source for official pricing please?

You’re kinda embarrassing yourself.

Not sure how they helped? Someone didn’t observe the tech world in the last 10-20 years.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 9, 2022)

eazen said:


> Go and check Newegg 6500XT listings for example. More than enough reviews means that a lot of people bought it.



unaware buyers that AMD scammed is that what you mean


----------



## eazen (Jul 9, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> unaware buyers that AMD scammed is that what you mean


Wow, what a great argument. Keep it up.


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 9, 2022)

All i see here is a console peasant war about Intel and AMD.
none of you is better.


----------



## eazen (Jul 9, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> All i see here is a console peasant war about Intel and AMD.
> none of you is better.


A lot of trash talking in this forum. Doesn’t really matter

btw, Elitism is for insecure people.


----------



## ARF (Jul 9, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> But really, this thread is all about praising AMD. I used to have AMD chips and even today AMD is in far from perfect position. So meh. Also this is a thread from 2019 so it's definitely a necro.



Maybe AMD doesn't offer the best product lineup but it is obvious that Intel is in a worse situation, trailing far behind in performance and power consumption.
The only thing Intel is still strong is in 720p and 1080p lower resolution gaming where the CPU is still somewhat a factor.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 9, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> All i see here is a console peasant war about Intel and AMD.
> none of you is better.



none of the 3 is worth nothing, they are all equally bad for consumers, but AMD is increasing the heat recently. I hope sincerely they never get an upper hand because they are trash just like Intel was.


----------



## eazen (Jul 9, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> none of the 3 is worth nothing, they are all equally bad for consumers, but AMD is increasing the heat recently


Yea everything is bad, let’s start living like cavemen again.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 9, 2022)

eazen said:


> A lot of trash talking in this forum. Doesn’t really matter
> 
> btw, Elitism is for insecure people.


Some people apparently still believe marketing and forget any business is in the business of making money. And as a customer you choose your evil, trying to get the best possible deal.

Or you dont buy - and that is the core of this argument: all those whiners apparently feel conflicted between urge to buy and not getting the deal of their dreams. We see this every gen in CPU and GPU. Regardless of offering. Its a personal problem people want to blame another party for.

If you keep feeding the corporate dream, you get the corporate dream. AMD is not immune to that trend just like any other company. Harsh truth; the world of business is evil.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2022)

I mean, that is the point of halo products - in this case someone just got a server grade product and overclocked it for funsies


----------



## eazen (Jul 9, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Some people apparently still believe marketing and forget any business is in the business of making money. And as a customer you choose your evil, trying to get the best possible deal.
> 
> Or you dont buy - and that is the core of this argument: all those whiners apparently feel conflicted between urge to buy and not getting the deal of their dreams. We see this every gen in CPU and GPU. Regardless of offering. Its a personal problem people want to blame another party for.
> 
> If you keep feeding the corporate dream, you get the corporate dream. AMD is not immune to that trend just like any other company. Harsh truth; the world of business is evil.


My take is that a good company can keep a balance between these, value and business. AMD hit that mark more often than not in the past years. But ofc AMD isn’t perfect. Far better than Intel and Nvidia though. Otherwise I agree.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 9, 2022)

eazen said:


> My take is that a good company can keep a balance between these, value and business. AMD hit that mark more often than not in the past years. But ofc AMD isn’t perfect. Far better than Intel and Nvidia though. Otherwise I agree.


Yeah thats exactly it. And anytime the balance is wrong, you should stay away as a customer. Thats the actual negotiation that business is all about. Its why product covers segments of a market, targets certain crowds., and is positioned as it is.

I personally dont dabble in generalized buy/dont buy company X/Y statements. Theyre always proven wrong over time as companies struggle for survival.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 9, 2022)

eazen said:


> Does it hurt your ego? Aww.



My comment must hurt yours else why the dumb comment?

Why would i care what you think? i don't give two fucks what anyone thinks of me on here anymore.


----------



## eazen (Jul 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> My comment must hurt yours else why the dumb comment?
> 
> Why would i care what you think? i don't give you fucks what anyone thinks of me on here anymore.


Funny, I just see a person that goes into multiple threads to trash talk. Does this impress me? I don’t think so. Maybe mods should change the rules around here, and make it a bit more regulated.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 9, 2022)

eazen said:


> praising a company that helped us all



So how have they helped me?


----------



## eazen (Jul 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> So how have they helped me?


Not even answering that, I know it’s a 100% bait. Good luck.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 9, 2022)

ARF said:


> Maybe AMD doesn't offer the best product lineup but it is obvious that Intel is in a worse situation, trailing far behind in performance and power consumption.
> The only thing Intel is still strong is in 720p and 1080p lower resolution gaming where the CPU is still somewhat a factor.



Still far in front in % figures though, but guess that does not count eh.



eazen said:


> Not even answering that, I know it’s a 100% bait. Good luck.



So "Does it hurt your ego? Aww." is not bait.



eazen said:


> Funny, I just see a person that goes into multiple threads to trash talk. Does this impress me? I don’t think so. Maybe mods should change the rules around here, and make it a bit more regulated.



Really, and you don't?

sick of this stupid shite anyway.

/unfollow
/ignore


----------



## eazen (Jul 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Still far in front in % figures though, but guess that does not count eh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it help you that Intel is good?
I would say you’re a Intel fan that came in here to be toxic and I reacted to that.



Tigger said:


> Really, and you don't?


Bait more, no I didn’t. And I don’t need to justify myself to you as well. Not at all.


----------



## ARF (Jul 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Still far in front in % figures though, but guess that does not count eh.



Depends.
The do-it-yourself market shows that when the users are free of any contractual relations with Intel, then the choice is clear - AMD Ryzen.

The corporate affairs are another story - they prefer to execute weird schemes - long-term contracts, and don't buy based on technology, performance, power consumption and price.
It's called corruption.


----------

